# LED set up from Walgreens box letter sign



## Texas_LED_Guru (Mar 1, 2013)

emahler said:


> anyone familiar with these? know who makes them?


Wow...those are "piranha style" LED's. No one even makes those anymore because they're obsolete. 

Those are ancient in the LED world...at least 8 years old I'm guessing. 

Looks like lots of moisture made its way into that channel letter.


----------

